
Chrome is in danger of becoming Windows – everyone uses it, but no one loves it - spking
https://www.techradar.com/news/google-chrome-is-in-danger-of-becoming-windows-everyone-uses-it-but-no-one-loves-it
======
rammy1234
Have seen lot of developer we stick around google chrome for its amazing
devtools. Other browsers are so lacking and still trying to catch up.

One good alternative I can think of is "Brave Browser" it uses chromium and
all the chrome extensions work in there.

